# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Во что вы верите?

## Эстер

Это не навязывание и не пропаганда. Просто мне абсолютно не понятно, как человек может осмелиться на этот шаг?
Всем же нам объясняли о том, что человеку никогда не дается креста большего, чем он может унести. Все испятания, которые мы получаем, мы в состоянии пережить.Самоубийство - смертный грех. Мы приходим сюда без нашей воли.Ведь так?И уходить должны так же. Животным не приходит такое на ум, для них это вообще противоестественно!"Мы не животные", -скажите Вы. 
А как же долг, совесть.....или такие понятие тоже не знакомы?Подойдите к ветерану ВОВ или к его вдове и скажите: "Я хочу уйти из жизни, потому что............". Я даже не буду писать причину. Целевая аудитория здесь складывается из молодых людей. Так неужели Вы не в состоянии изменить что-то, сделать шаг и все изменить. А изменить ведь нужно только свое отношение. Когда человек хочет жить, он вылечивает даже рак, когда человек хочет выжить в этом мире, он выживает. Нужно верить в светлое, в жизнь, в будущее, в жизнь. Если мы верим, мы все в состоянии преодолеть.

----------


## Агата

> Когда человек хочет жить, он вылечивает даже рак, когда человек хочет выжить в этом мире, он выживает.


 у тех, кто думает о су,смерти, ценность жизни и смерти абсолютно противоположна ценности жизни и смерти у людей, не думающих об этом... у нас жизнь теряет всякую мораль, а смерть ее, наоборот, приобретает. вот если представить себе человеческие ценности в виде земного шара с полюсами, где один полюс - жизнь,точнее ее ценность, а другой - ценность смерти, то когда человек начинает думать о смерти и Су, у него происходит смена полюсов, смена ценностей (представте, если б у Земли поменялись полюса. Глобально, не правда ли?). И уже становится актуальным говорить не 


> Когда человек хочет жить, он вылечивает даже рак, когда человек хочет выжить в этом мире, он выживает


 , когда, человек хочет умереть, он умирает.



> Самоубийство - смертный грех.


 ой, мда, больная тема... :roll: 
долго думала, а что же именно , что же больше всего не позволяет мне решиться на су... ну и поняла, что именно боязнь того, что если Бог все же есть, то как же я ему в глаза посмотрю после Су(если можно так образно выразиться  :Smile:  )

----------


## MeiLi

...........

----------


## MeiLi

.......

----------


## Slipknot

*MeiLi*
совершенно с тобой согласна. 
ибо по теории христиан-на все воля божия). 
и если ты Су-то на то его воля) так что тут наверно врятли нужно боятся "смотреть ему в глаза" потом. 
я лично в него не верю. так что меня например другие вещи держат. ) 
*Эстер*
вы хотите что ли , что бы мы, дураки, опомнились? и не совершали глупых (на ваш взгляД) поступков? зачем-неужели люди ещё не поняли, что плевать нам на то-как тут говорят-какие мы аморальные, глупые, и тому подобное. 
ну мораль то-это ваша мораль. люди придумали-и теперь цепляются за это слово. А что-по сути-оно значиТ? какова ему цена? С одной стороны-мы конечно -благодаря ей-морали-не бегаем, и не убиваем друг друга, мужики не насиуют женщин-при возникновении малейшего позыва, но то мораль одна-мол-не навряди другому. 
мы же никому тут не вредим. живем себе мирно-споконо. никого ни к чему не призываем-пытаемся вместе помогать друг другу. каким то образом поддерживаем друг друга-и нас после этого можно назвать Аморальными? 
Если я хочу умереть=это мое личное, и никто не вправе мне говорит, что я глупа, недостойна, или аморальна.
Долг и совесть. ну вот и сижу я тут. из-за них. и что? мне очень хорошо?
и они есть. мы же тут. мы же не из гробов вам печатаем. а тут-живые. сидя перед монитором. 
ДА мы наоборот наверно, являемся людьми более чуткими в отношении ДОлга и Совести. Если не сводим счеты с жизнью до сих пор. и Думаем о родных, близких. Ну и о том, что может быть -чем то кому то обязаны. 
А молодые-так и что?мне 17 лет. и что? да-я могу в жизни что то поменят. НО вы ошиблись, когда сказали что целевая аудитория тут из молодняка. Тут множество людей постарше есть, и почему то они не отказались от мысли от Су. 
молодой-и что? менять все. да кто нам тут дает что либо поменять?
Нам-молодым-сейчас вообще дороги отрубают, многим отрубают, от обеспеченного будущего например. 
Это ЕГэ. Или новый закон-что все-кто заканчивает школу в 18 лет идет сначала служить. 
Да тут половина тех, кто мог бы пойти в институт срубается. Ибо многие после армии туда либо не попадут-потому что все забыли, либо сразу работать. 
ЕГэ-попробывали бы старшие покаления его сдать,на достойном уровне. 
И вообще-молодеж вечно везде гнобят. ТОлько и слышу что-КОгда я был молодым, мы та кне делалил!!! когда я была молодая-нам было не проще чем вам. чушь. 
Вы учились?. мы проходим тоже что и вы + кучу сверх этого ненужного материала.
ВОт у меня предмет есть -Технология. 
ПОследняя тема была- Теория Зелёных человечков. Нет-вы не очитались-так и звучала тема пары-Теория Зелынх человечков. А если рассказать вам-что это за теория, тут вообще можно под стол сползти, но при этом-у меня по ней_ по теории будет зачет. И если я его не сдам, мне придется до посинения ходить и рассказывать училе о ней. 
или зачем мы по той же технологии проходили-метод мозгового штурма? лишняя информация, проходим поверхностно-значит-знания из этого мы не получили, а лишь лишний раз нас нагрузили и получился переизбыток информации.
а потом говорят-молодеж менять ничего не хочет. 
да уже на фоне школы начинаются глубокие депресси-какое тут менять?.
молодеж молодеж. задолблали одним словом. 
....простите-наболело....

----------


## Slipknot

> Так неужели Вы не в состоянии изменить что-то, сделать шаг и все изменить


 нет! нет! не в состоянии. взрослые нам этого не дают! и не понимают этого! не понимают! и не соглашаются с нами! кучи доводов приводят-что это мы, молодые, глупые и зеленые!!! 
ДА нУ КОНЕЧНО! ДА! глупые и зеленые. 
Да вы-взрослые-чем вы лучше? вечно нас обзывают максималистами. 
максималисты мол-возраст. 
ДАЖЕ ЭТО МЕНЯ ВГОНЯЕТ В ДЕПРЕСС!!! ну почему взрослые пытаются менять мое Мировоззрение??? ОНо у меня своё. Оно само формируется. зачем вы мне мешаете?? учителя в школе. подавно. Это вообще-это люди которые даже понять не пытаются нас.
Мне говорят-ты потерянная какая то. искорки от жизни в тебе нет. глаза у тебя потухшие. И ЭТО ГОВОРИТ-по идее_ПСИХОЛОГ! учитель-он же должен быть психологом, так извините-зачем мне говорить о том, что я такая убогая? не скрывая при этом своего отношения к моему состоянию? Потухшая я. Взрослые меня и потушили. всю любовь к этому миру и отбили. все что то меня исправляли. что то все переделывали, переклеивали. и что в итоге? РОдители, учителя, дяди, тети, окружающие в целом. 
А ещё-ты если идешь в комании больше 4х человек, сразу косятся, сразу в след слова, вот мол, сукины дети, банда, мол, подростковая, что то сейчас будет. УМНЫЕ ЕПТ ЛЮДИ. взрослые. конечно-тут встанешь против ваших убеждений-из принципа. Ах, мол-так вы считаете, такие мы глупцы??.. ну так вот вам. и получите. 
и ещё...все нас тупыми считают. НУ конечно-ориентир на большинство-а кто из нас таких делает* дУрков то?
опять...Берем тупую ШКОЛУ! ТАМ-зачем там делять по классам. я ВОт в классе где собрали типа умненьких детишек. И нам все внушают, понимаете!!! учителя это делают!!! внушают нам, что мы лучше других!!! разве это нормально??? нормально возвышать нас над сверстинками?? это так и должно быть??? 
А им! вы знаете что им говоряТ??? ВЫ ИДИОТЫ, ВЫ НИЧЕГО В ЖИЗНЕ НЕ ДОБЪЕТЕСЬ! вЫ УБОЖЕСТВО! ВЫ НИКТО И НИЧТО!...
ВЗРОСЛЫЕ ЛЮДИ!!!ПЕДАГОГИ!!! ГОВОРЯТ ЭТО ДЕТЯМ!!! ПОДРОСТКАМ!!!!
МЫ же подростоки! нам своейственно слушать старших ( не всем. Мне например уже давно плевать, что говорят мне старшие люди, если я их не уважаю, ибо если так говорит-это не факт что верно )  и естественно-эти дети, в этих ОБЫЧНЫХ классах, не как мой, конечно, они там и становятся, тупыми отморозками, а ведь я , на протяжении жизни с ними общалась, пересекалась. И знаете-как люди-Эти дети, намного лучше нас, умных, они-как люди зато прекрасные! в отличае от нас. кого над ними превозносят. но-им внушается обратное-глупыми взрослыми. и они становятся убогими людьми, бывшие когда то-нормальными. А мы, кто считается по умнее, мы зазнаемся, и как раз мы и становимся ничтожествами, потому что презираем любого, включая самих учителей. они говорят-что мы умнее их. ОШибка-взрослых! зачем же это нам говорить то???...
Все это в совокупности, все это, все что я вижу, вгоняет меня в состояние, когдя я желаю смерти. видя все это. 
да мне просто жаль.  взрослые. зато сами ведете себя как дети, а из-за ваших поступков как раз дети и страдают в итоге.  а вы задаете вопрос-чего ж мы менять ничего не хотим. 
да пошли вы. 
все. извинияюсь ещё раз. 
ко взрослым на данном форуме я отношусь положительно. ибо хоть тут вы нас не гнобите и не унижатете. за то вам огромный респект.

----------


## U.F.O.

я верю, што кагда-нибуть стану нармальным.. искрене верю... всей душ0й... всеми почками, нерабочей пропитай печенью, дырявым серцем, и нечево не соображающими мозгами.. но я продолжаю верить в эту куйню...))

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

> да кто нам тут дает что либо поменять?


 А обязательно должен стоять такой улыбчивый дядька в светоотражательно форме и фуражке и махать вам флажком "Можно менять"?



> ЕГэ-попробывали бы старшие покаления его сдать,на достойном уровне.


 Сдавали.Злой,не выспавшись,присал для пробы.Сдал на достойном уровне,и сочинение 20 из 20.Были правда ошибки в части Б,не спорю...



> лишняя информация, проходим поверхностно-значит-знания из этого мы не получили, а лишь лишний раз нас нагрузили и получился переизбыток информации. 
> а потом говорят-молодеж менять ничего не хочет.


 И еще трижды это скажем.Да вам завидуют,что вы получаете всю кучу информации,пусь и поверхностно!А хочешь знать лучше-сходи в библиотеку или погугли.
И это притом,что дети тупеют и в 3ем классе проходят тот материал,что раньше начинали во втором.Это притом,что учиться вообще раньше начинают на год!



> нет! нет! не в состоянии. взрослые нам этого не дают! и не понимают этого! не понимают! и не соглашаются с нами! кучи доводов приводят-что это мы, молодые, глупые и зеленые!!!


 Когда тебя родители за дело ругают,ты тоже считаешь,что они тебе жить не дают?
А какие вы?Немолодые,неглупые и незеленые?Я вас умоляю,каждый подросток в свои 17 лет так думал,думал,что он не такой,как родители,совсем не похож на них,думает о другом,живет иным...И только потом,оглядываясь уже даже из 18ти-19ти на свои 17 все качают головой и удивляются,какими же были дураками.



> Потухшая я. Взрослые меня и потушили. всю любовь к этому миру и отбили. все что то меня исправляли. что то все переделывали, переклеивали. и что в итоге? РОдители, учителя, дяди, тети, окружающие в целом.


 Ой-ой-ой,хочется картинно замахать руками и зарыдать.Не читала никогда воспоминания детей о послевоенных годах?Вас еще по шерстке гладят и конфетки в зубы суют,лишь бы вы не дай бог не плакали!



> А ещё-ты если идешь в комании больше 4х человек, сразу косятся, сразу в след слова, вот мол, сукины дети, банда, мол, подростковая, что то сейчас будет. УМНЫЕ ЕПТ ЛЮДИ. взрослые. конечно-тут встанешь против ваших убеждений-из принципа. Ах, мол-так вы считаете, такие мы глупцы??.. ну так вот вам. и получите.


 Ну это согласен,это времена было...Но не во все времена четверо подростков шли по улице,в голос матюгаясь,хлестая пиво и куря сигареты.Не намекаю конкретно,но раз увидев такое,некоторые люди потом ко всему этому с подозрением относятся.



> и ещё...все нас тупыми считают. НУ конечно-ориентир на большинство-а кто из нас таких делает* дУрков то? 
> опять...Берем тупую ШКОЛУ! ТАМ-зачем там делять по классам. я ВОт в классе где собрали типа умненьких детишек. И нам все внушают, понимаете!!! учителя это делают!!! внушают нам, что мы лучше других!!! разве это нормально??? нормально возвышать нас над сверстинками?? это так и должно быть??? 
> А им! вы знаете что им говоряТ??? ВЫ ИДИОТЫ, ВЫ НИЧЕГО В ЖИЗНЕ НЕ ДОБЪЕТЕСЬ! вЫ УБОЖЕСТВО! ВЫ НИКТО И НИЧТО!... 
> ВЗРОСЛЫЕ ЛЮДИ!!!ПЕДАГОГИ!!! ГОВОРЯТ ЭТО ДЕТЯМ!!! ПОДРОСТКАМ!!!


 Согласен.Плохая система образования...Но,честно говоря,когда смотришь на тринадцатилетнюю девочку в жопу,в срань,в говно пьяную и укуренную,к которой только подойти-юбку задери-и она твоя,не верится,что она чего то своими усилиями добьется.
А не хочется назло этим учителям через 10 лет в школу прийти и сказать:"А вы знаете,я всего,чего хотел,в этой жизни добился."?А то чувствительные вы какие...Такое ощущение,что если тебе на ногу в автобусе наступят,ты будешь весь день рыдать.



> да пошли вы.


 Если ты так говоришь-чего ж жалуешься,что мы вам меняцца мешаем?Посылай и меняйся,причем тут мы?Потом посмотрим,как ваше поколение детей воспитает...

*Что то я заврался.  :Embarrassment: ops: Будто у самого дети есть...Но посмотреть-посмотрим.*

Вот мальчик верно сказал,он верит.Но к вере надо еще и действия прилагать.

----------


## TUSKA

ну...меня-то точно никто не спросил.
Я,сразу скажу,не молодёжь.Мне самой смешно,когда маленькая девочка,сменившая в своей жизни двух партнёров и три школы,закатив глаза говорит,что она много что пережила.
Я вообще ничего не пережила,но я уже большая тётя-дети и семья.И если я сейчас,сию секунду,дописав пост,сброшусь с балкона,я оставлю сирот.
и мне вслед будут смотреть не с печалью,а со злостью и обо мне не шептать будут,а проклинать моё имя.
я-взрослыйчеловек и всё же...я на этом форуме.
моё отношение к СУ сильно поменялось за то время,пока я здесь.сейчас это для меня не бегство,а выход.Дверь,которая всегда рядом.Да вот она-тот же балкон,старые добрые таблы,метро,наконец.Но я не тороплюсь-не выкуриваю "свою последнюю",не делаю шаг с платформы-я всегда могу это сделать.
Вобщем,дурацкие размышления.
*Эстер*,я менялась.я меняла:
бросила родных и уехала из провинции в столицу.
попрощалась с юностью и вышла замуж.
надела ярмо-родила детей.
наплевала на образование
вдрызг разругалась со свёкрами(искусала кормящую руку)
Я меняла-как могла и насколько мне позволяли мои тупые мозги.
Мне кажется(и это далеко не верное мнение),что на раз-два-три не стать счастливым.Как и не стать несчастным.Может,всё дело в складе ума?Ведь и дети-кто-то долго плачет,лишившись игрушки,а кто-то просто занимается другой.Это на всю жизнь.Либо ты жрёшь себя,наполняя глаза страхом и пустотой,либо от твоей улыбки слепнут.
Я всю свою грёбаную бесполезную жизнь хочу умереть-сначала мечтала о несчастном случае,заснуть и не проснуться,потом,когда подросла и более-менее начала управлять своим телом,пришёл период Су.Он длится 11-й год.Когда активнее,когда нет я убиваю себя(звучит,согласно,смешно)-примеряя на себя таблетки,машину,утопление.Но,видимо(чего уж скрывать),оставляя пути назад.
Но я расту-всё ещё.Значит,скоро окончательно пойму,что СУ-единственный выход и менять уже нечего.И стремиться уже некуда.Не будет солнца.
 :roll: Вот только подращу детей.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

> И если я сейчас,сию секунду,дописав пост,сброшусь с балкона,я оставлю сирот.


 


> надела ярмо-родила детей.


 


> Вот только подращу детей.


 Когда они подрастут и научаться думать,они тебя возненавидят.И,на мой взгляд,правильно.

----------


## TUSKA

Нужно ещё учитывать и проблему,и причину,которая толкнула на то,чтобы набрать в поисковике сладкое слово из 6 букв.
Все мы тут решаем проблемы других частенько можно увидеть "Да разве это проблема,а вот у меня..."Кто там страдает отдевственности?Давай махнёмся!Я бы побыла девственницей,я бы поучилась,я бы посходила с ума на работе...А почему?Потому что мне некуда девать силы-и физические и моральные.то они выливаются в жажду стерильности,и я вылизываю дом,то я рисую,то я пишу.
Чаще просто себя ненавижу-за уродство,за злость и несовершенство..
Мне-то чужие проблемы по плечу,кому-то-мои.Но мы-все здесь,держа в уме-кто верёвку,кто-яд.
Поэтому одна гребёнка для всех (хлопну в ладоши и будет вам счастье) не подходит.
*Эстер*,я тоже предлагала выходы.
Здесь выходов нет.

----------


## Slipknot

> А обязательно должен стоять такой улыбчивый дядька в светоотражательно форме и фуражке и махать вам флажком "Можно менять"?


 нет. не обязательно. но и пути перерезать не надо. а когда ты пытаешься сделать что-то, что ты считаешь для себя правильным, что ты считаешь для себя приемлемым, на тебя всех собак спускают враз. Нужно что бы вообще никаких дядей и тетей не стояло. Раньше, почему то, подростки в 16 лет уже Страны завоевывали. А почему? Да потому что именно с ними никто не нянчился. 



> Сдавали.Злой,не выспавшись,присал для пробы.Сдал на достойном уровне,и сочинение 20 из 20.Были правда ошибки в части Б,не спорю...


 если у вас столь замечательные способности, уже в молодом возрасте были развиты, то мне остается лишь вам завидовать. Ибо-сочинение или изложение по русскому мне намного легче написать, чем пройти егэ, где помимо заданий А Б будет как раз Сочинение С и к моим ошибкам в А Б, добавятся из сочинения.я  не знаю как буду сдавать русский язык. мне сложно держать все правила в голове, а врожденной грамотности у меня нет. Назвать же меня нечитающим человеком, что бы попрекнуть, мол-если бы читала, и так бы все сдала, тоже нельзя, потому что читаю, и не Таней Гроттеров, а нормальную литературу. 
И хорошо-вы сдали, а много было бы таких как вы? У вас есть способности, а что делать тем, у кого они другие? 
по хорошему. нужно было оставить по выбору-либо ЕГЭ либо стандартный экзамен, но тут опять всех под одну гребёнку.



> Но,честно говоря,когда смотришь на тринадцатилетнюю девочку в жопу,в срань,в говно пьяную и укуренную,к которой только подойти-юбку задери-и она твоя,не верится,что она чего то своими усилиями добьется


 с этим согласна, но простите, детИ, которым просто внушили-что они дерьмо и ничтожество, что им остается? Если они дерьмо и ничтожество. Надо же как то развлекаться? надо. 



> Вас еще по шерстке гладят и конфетки в зубы суют,лишь бы вы не дай бог не плакали!


 ну собственно в этом и заключаются все ошибки старших поколений. Зачем вы сами это делаете? )) за что, товарищи дорогие, боролись, на то и напоролись. Это Русский менталитет. 
И естественно-мы, молодежь_ которую старшие поперкают своей безолаберностью, пофигизмом, конечно, мыже привыкли к этому. И что вы хотели? какой реакции на все эти ужесточенные нововведения? Вы сами сделали из нас какающихся писающихся младенчиков. И теперь-вот так вот резко, не предупредив даже, пинком под зад. Или вы скажете-это мы тоже виноваты в этоМ?
Америка. насколько я их не люблю, а стоит признать, что они намного умней поступают, в том плане, что по достижении 16 лет заставляют работать детей, заставляют платить их. И они растут, будуче готовыми к этому будущему, все это с ними не резко происходит. 
Что, наша ошибка? молодых?



> Когда тебя родители за дело ругают,ты тоже считаешь,что они тебе жить не дают?


 А я где нибудь такое вообще сказала?



> А хочешь знать лучше-сходи в библиотеку или погугли.


 простите, а я где нибудь вообще сказала-что мне нужна эта информация? Тут был упор на другое. Что нам преподают, давая лишнюю-бесполезную!информацию, так мало того что она бесполезная, так ещё мы же занимаем какое пространство этим в мозге, которое могло бы мне понадобиться, на тот же русский. Если бы хотя бы это стало знаниями. Но нет, это даже не знания, это Тупо проскользнуть по теме и убежать дальше.  Мне этот метод Человечков даром не нужен. 
А если я нуждаюсь в какой либо информации, я так и делаю, иду в библиотеку, или ищю в интернете. Я где нибудь вообще говорила о её недостатке? в своем посте? на другое упор был, на другое. 



> Потом посмотрим,как ваше поколение детей воспитает...


 простите, а вы скольки лет будете? уже посмотрели на то, как ВАШЕ поколение детей воспитало)которое в 3-ем классе)) по вашим же словам)) программу 2-ого класса не усваивает. да?.  


> Ой-ой-ой,хочется картинно замахать руками и зарыдать


 махайте, кто вам мешает?



> Не читала никогда воспоминания детей о послевоенных годах?


 вот именно. простите, это было после войны. а уже сколько лет  прошло? ) Или вы хотите что бы у нас так же было?. ) как мне родители все говорят, в наше время никаких телевизоров вообще не было! и что? ну давайте разобъем все телевизоры, что бы вам было не так завидно. 



> .Да вам завидуют,что вы получаете всю кучу информации,пусь и поверхностно!


 хотите знать, погуглете, кто вам мешает? узнаете, точно так же поверхносто как и мы. Вам кто то мешает? мы наверно...



> Я вас умоляю,каждый подросток в свои 17 лет так думал,думал,что он не такой,как родители,совсем не похож на них,думает о другом,живет иным


 тоесть вы сейчас признаете то, что вы ничем не отличаетесь от своих родителей? но простите, как такое может быть вообще? если не бывает одинаковых поколений? *дернулась, вспомнила что нужно сбегать подоить корову*
именно потому что в нами сюсюкались всю нашу жизнь-мы стали такими. и теперь нам же ещё и заявляют, мол, посмотрим как Мы детей воспитаем) вы своих ещё воспитайте) а мы посмотрим. 


> Вот мальчик верно сказал,он верит.Но к вере надо еще и действия прилагать.


 от куда вам знать, что я делаю, а что нет? 
у каждого своя правда.

----------


## Slipknot

таки действительно. Тема ОТцов и Детей вечна.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Можно на "ты".



> нет. не обязательно. но и пути перерезать не надо. а когда ты пытаешься сделать что-то, что ты считаешь для себя правильным, что ты считаешь для себя приемлемым, на тебя всех собак спускают враз. Нужно что бы вообще никаких дядей и тетей не стояло. Раньше, почему то, подростки в 16 лет уже Страны завоевывали. А почему? Да потому что именно с ними никто не нянчился.


 Да??Плохо историю знаешь.
Всегда на всех собак спускали.И на Ломоносова,и на Ницше и на многих других...Может это какие то другие подростки были?Или вообще не подростки и не люди?

ЕГЭ сдали все.Чесслово.Хоть на 3,но сдали.



> с этим согласна, но простите, детИ, которым просто внушили-что они дерьмо и ничтожество, что им остается? Если они дерьмо и ничтожество. Надо же как то развлекаться? надо.


 Девушка,вы зациклились на каком то внушении.Никто ничего не внушает,а если говорят и воспинывают неправильно,и молодежь это видит сама,то действуйте наперекор.Вы просто все сели на жопу и упрямо не хотите ничего делать.Конечно,это не целиком ваша вина,воспитание наше СССРовское плохое было из рук вон плохое...Но если вы такие тюхти,что не можете работать над собой сами,то воспитание тут играет роль гораздо меньшую,чем ваша лень и неверие в свои силы.
А развлекаться можно иначе,кстати говоря.



> Что, наша ошибка? молодых?


 Да.См.выше.



> простите, а я где нибудь вообще сказала-что мне нужна эта информация? Тут был упор на другое. Что нам преподают, давая лишнюю-бесполезную!информацию, так мало того что она бесполезная, так ещё мы же занимаем какое пространство этим в мозге, которое могло бы мне понадобиться, на тот же русский. Если бы хотя бы это стало знаниями. Но нет, это даже не знания, это Тупо проскользнуть по теме и убежать дальше. Мне этот метод Человечков даром не нужен. 
> А если я нуждаюсь в какой либо информации, я так и делаю, иду в библиотеку, или ищю в интернете. Я где нибудь вообще говорила о её недостатке? в своем посте? на другое упор был, на другое.


 Вот туд я посмеялся!  :Big Grin:  Неужто мозг нынче настолько мал,что прям места под завязку?Информацию про Зеленых человечков усвоили-черт,уже на русский язык места не осталось!  :Big Grin:  Я тебе объясняю:вас хотят таким образом сделать всесторонне развитыми,возможно,пробудить интерес к расзным наукам,а не только к литературе или только к математике.К сожалению,количество часов в школе довольно таки мало для того объема знаний,что надо усвоить,а стоит увеличить,как ленивые детишки начнут ныть,а тупорылые мамаши устремятся в РОНО с заявлениями о том,что для детей устроили чуть ли не черное рабство.
Вот и пробегают мельком.радуйся,что ты все эти теории знаешь хоть чуть чуть!Я не знаю и завидую.Сейчас мало времени узнавать.



> простите, а вы скольки лет будете? уже посмотрели на то, как ВАШЕ поколение детей воспитало)которое в 3-ем классе)) по вашим же словам)) программу 2-ого класса не усваивает. да?.


 Вот еще одна проблема молодежи,причем явная!Они все стрелочники.Никто не может встать и сказать:"Да,виноват я.".Никто.Вы можете ткнуть пальцем в друга,в сестру,в мать,но ни в коем случае не на себя.
Смотри выше.Если вы такие тюхти,то воспитание тут роли не играет никакой.



> вот именно. простите, это было после войны. а уже сколько лет прошло? ) Или вы хотите что бы у нас так же было?. ) как мне родители все говорят, в наше время никаких телевизоров вообще не было! и что? ну давайте разобъем все телевизоры, что бы вам было не так завидно.


 Ну и причем тут телевизоры?Не поняла сути-так и скажи.Я это к тому сказал,что тогда у людей не было возможностей,совсем никаких.Нам в школе еще училка объясняла,что СССР был одной огромной жопой из которой могли вылезти лишь единицы самых скользких и вазелинистых.
Сегодня вам предоставлено столько возможностей,что ох*еть можно!Вы просто не представляете,сколько!А ты еще взрослых обвиняешь за то,что тебе видишь ли,пути перекрыли...



> хотите знать, погуглете, кто вам мешает? узнаете, точно так же поверхносто как и мы. Вам кто то мешает? мы наверно...


 Возможно мешает то,что я учусь не в школе и дел у меня до жопы?Забота не только об учебниках и ДЗ,но и о других людях,например...



> тоесть вы сейчас признаете то, что вы ничем не отличаетесь от своих родителей? но простите, как такое может быть вообще? если не бывает одинаковых поколений? *дернулась, вспомнила что нужно сбегать подоить корову* 
> именно потому что в нами сюсюкались всю нашу жизнь-мы стали такими. и теперь нам же ещё и заявляют, мол, посмотрим как Мы детей воспитаем) вы своих ещё воспитайте) а мы посмотрим.


 Нет!Я довольно четко сказал,что будучи подростком несешь такую ботву,от которой чуть позже становится жутко смешно и стыдно.И каждый подросток,пока еще не вырос,думает,что он особенный и говорит невероятно верные вещи.Стоит просто подрасти-и все поймется.
А про сюсюкались-см.выше.



> от куда вам знать, что я делаю, а что нет? 
> у каждого своя правда.


 Есть "своя правда",а есть аксиомы,верные для некоторых ситуаций всегда.
И если б ты что то делала-ты бы не тыкала пальцем все время в злых взрослых,которые плохо воспитали.Первое,что надо сделать-это подумать,кто же виноват.
А взрослые свое заплатят,не волнуйся.

----------


## Slipknot

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*
насчет перегруза информацией, я не говорю ничего из ряда вон выходящего, или не правильного.
учусь в физ-мате. 9 часов одной физике на недели. + угл. математика.
и тут начинается впраривание про всяких дурных человечков. да. наверно мой мозг настолько мал. не всем же везет в этом. + универ бауманский, + ещё всякого "полезного" бла бла. так что да. человечки мне эти поперек горла встали. 



> Ну и причем тут телевизоры?Не поняла сути-так и скажи


 как раз я суть поняла. а в тоесть ты, не понял к чему я о телевизорах.про них нужно было понимать не буквально. а о том-что мне не понятно-почему нам говорят все время о том, что у страших не было, как нам повезло что это есть у нас и причем говорят это в обвинительной форме. что мол мы не знаем суровой жизни. это было сказанно в тему к тому, что ты сказал о послевоенных годах. 



> А развлекаться можно иначе,кстати говоря


 я так и не развлекаюсь. потому что не считаю себя быдлоподобным существом, и никто мне , из тех людей, которых я знаю, никогда подобного не говорил, что я таковым являюсь.  и осознаю что есть куда более приятные вещи. Хотя бы взять-и книжку почитать-куда более приятно. или посидеть порисовать. или просто побыть в одиночестве. 
Ну чтож. вы взрослый человек. наверно вы правы, ибо прожили больше моего. Но на данном этапе своей жизни мне вас не понять. Ибо правой считаю я себя. 



> А взрослые свое заплатят,не волнуйся


 не сомневаюсь. ещё мне расплачиваться придется.



> Забота не только об учебниках и ДЗ,но и о других людях,например...


 ) собсвенно у всех есть какие то обязанности. и это не только ДЗ и учебники. 
наш спор можно вечно продолжать, пока либо я не вырасту, либо вы не совсем состаритесь) сойдемся на том, что тема исчерпана?или вы хотите продолжить? думаю нет.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

> как раз я суть поняла. а в тоесть ты, не понял к чему я о телевизорах.про них нужно было понимать не буквально. а о том-что мне не понятно-почему нам говорят все время о том, что у страших не было, как нам повезло что это есть у нас и причем говорят это в обвинительной форме. что мол мы не знаем суровой жизни. это было сказанно в тему к тому, что ты сказал о послевоенных годах.


 Потому что старшие,живя в гораздо более тяжелых условиях,не ныли и не жаловались на взрослых.В отличии от вас.



> Но на данном этапе своей жизни мне вас не понять. Ибо правой считаю я себя.


 Вот в том то и фишка.Каждый смотрит только со своего места,но только у взрослых есть холм из прожитых лет и опыта,чтобы видеть дальше.А я не сильно то еще и взрослый,так что у меня еще есть и память о децтве.



> не сомневаюсь. ещё мне расплачиваться придется.


 Думать надо заранее и старших слушать,тогда платить меньше придется... 8) А то все такие умные были,старших не слушали,и вот к чему пришло.
Ну это так,полушутка.

Можно и не продолжать.А ты определись,кстати,уже,на "ты" меня называть будешь или на "вы".А то два варианта в одной реплике-это чересчур.  :Smile:  Этика интернета,кстати,позволяет называть человека сразу на "ты".

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Slipknot*,кстати,если что нужно по русскому-пиши в личку,объясню коротко,расскажу о личном опыте.

----------


## Slipknot

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*
 :Big Grin:

----------


## MeiLi

.........

----------


## Slipknot

*MeiLi*
ну если ты прав (а), то сложно было не согласиться)   :Smile:

----------


## свобода

Прочитав всё выше написаное, поняла: *Slipknot* в чём-то права, в чём то нет, так же,как и *Seraphic Gallows-Bird*. Это вечный какой-то спор между старшим и младшим поколением. Тут можно часами говорить, но у каждого своя жизнь и свой взгляд на неё.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*MeiLi*,возбуждать интерес предлагаю тебе идти в сад.Да-да,именно в сад.Возбуждать интерес-не моя забота...Неинтересно-не читай.
Кстати,вопрос лично для тебя:книжки ты тоже не читаешь из за их излишнего объема?

----------


## Regiss

В этом споре я на стороне *Slipknot*

Хоть мне и 31 уже, но о поколении "старше и умнее" мнение с 17 лет не поменял и причин тому не наблюдаю.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

См.выше.

----------


## TUSKA

М-да...А всё начиналось не с этого.
*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*
Причём здесь мои дети,я не понимаю.Я вообще не понимаю,почему,стоит мне только появиться в любом топике,начинается со всех сторон "У тебя дети,у тебя дети!"Я знаю,я помню об этом.
У вас у всех родители,я тоже теперь должна огрызаться "У тебя родители"?А вдруг у кого родинка на попе?Ну какой тут суицид,если родинка на попе?А?Ведь если обладатель родинки самоубийца,насколько несчастной чувствует себя эта родинка!Она ненавидит хозяина и правильно делает!
Правильно я тебя поняла?Ты это хочешь сказать,*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*?
Дети.Сами.По.Себе.Они-совершенно самостоятельные,отдельные от меня личности(и всё равно,каков их возраст!),со своим уникальным складом ума,со своей судьбой,со своими телами,с которыми они вольны делать всё,что угодно!Или мне превратиться в мать-зануду,шарящую по карманам,слушающую телефонные разговоры?
И вот как они свободны в своей семье,так и я.
Ты меня моей смерти не лишай.Я же так не делаю,правда?

----------


## sliver

> мне абсолютно не понятно, как человек может _осмелиться_ на этот шаг?.


 


> А изменить ведь нужно только свое отношение. 
> ...Нужно верить в светлое, в жизнь, в будущее, в жизнь.


 Смеялся.

По сабжу: ни во что.

----------


## Slipknot

*sliver*
согласна. 
тут. пока форум не работал было время-что бы говорить самой с собой)  и думать на те темы, которые давно уже накипели в нутрях. 
вообще думала что сюда не вернусь(на форум). Но я вернулась. не потому что снова хочу совершить су. (это желание никак не проходит, я просто свыклась с этой мыслью).. 
тут думала думала..смысл жизни..)
Вот жить нужно ради семьи. просто я это поняла. я даже могу попытаться доказать что это так. не буду в данной теме.. 
но к чему я все это? 
а к тому-что эта будущая (настоящая).. жизнь и семья.. не обязательно светлое. не прав тот человек, который сказал что Future светлое.. ой-совсем он не прав. Оно может быть Как светлым, так и Очень темным-но - это не дает тебе право идти и прямо сейчас убивать себя.. всего лишь испугавшись каких либо проблем)

----------


## sliver

Бывают проблемы внешние (и с ними можно и нужно справляться), а бывает совсем другая проблема - ты сам. И дело тут не в чём-то конкретном (взглядах на жизнь, отношении и проч.), а в чувстве абсолютного отвращения к факту собственного существования, и это уже трудность совсем другого уровня. Лекции о необходимости "твёрдо смотреть вперёд" или "жить ради кого-то" идут в молоко. Для человека с таким сознанием (меня например) это всё просто неактуально.

----------


## Slipknot

может быть. ) но либо во что то верить. ЛИбо ты полюбому не желец. )

----------


## Freezer2007

я верю в боль и в честь и всё остольного несуществует

----------


## Dick

*sliver*
А что поконкретнеее,тебе не нравиться в этом мире?

----------


## Gerch

Верю в Ленинское опредиление материи.

----------


## Unity

Ни во что не «верю», – либо знаю, либо не знаю – в интервале, – неопределённость – но никакой «веры», Ни Во Что!..  :Frown:

----------


## Deathman

Верю что смерть принесёт покой и умиротворение.

----------


## angelolcka

я согласна с Deathman, смерть принесет покой.

----------


## LastSleepwalker

Аналогично) Думаю будет то же, что и до рождения)

----------


## безкровный

А я уже ни во что не верю - жизнь этому научила. Некому больше верить, некого больше любить.

----------


## Epitaph

> Верю что смерть принесёт покой и умиротворение.


 Ох это было бы хорошо.

----------


## Дима_

> Мы приходим сюда без нашей воли.Ведь так?И уходить должны так же.


 Кто сказал, что должны?

----------


## Lale

Мы вообще никому ничего не должны. в этом мире уже не во что верить. Да и как, например, обьяснить девушке, подвергающуюся каждодневно насилию, испытывающую нестерпимую душевную и физическую боль, что суицид не выход, когда смерть для нее словно освобождение.

----------


## Winter

Не знаю кто как, а я в этот мир не просился. Может у вас и спрашивали перед зачатием, у меня - нет. А вследствие этого у меня с моей жизнью как-то сразу не заладились отношения.
К тому же, раз мы тут про грехи перетираем, за жизнь можно гораздо больше нагрешить, нежели один раз умерев.
Опять же, Дарвин только спасибо скажет.

----------


## Неурус

Скажи какая цель в жизни у человека? Бог решает как нам жить! Да суицид это смертный грех но что делать если жить не хочется не для кого! Вообще всё заколебало! и это наше решение а не чьё то!

----------


## Lillu

Что мы знаем о жизни? Нечего. Что мы знаем о смерти? Нечего

----------


## Bill

> Просто мне абсолютно не понятно, как человек может осмелиться на этот шаг?

А мне абсолютно не понятно как люди осмеливаются думать что они знают кто их создал, и чего от них хочет создатель.

----------


## Selbstmord

> А мне абсолютно не понятно как люди осмеливаются думать что они знают кто их создал, и чего от них хочет создатель.


 Полностью согласен.

----------


## Танюха

Мы ничего не знаем не о жизни, ни о смерти. ПИ только нам решать жить или умереть, и никому больше. НЕ родственникам, ни врачам. Почему не дадут спокойно уйти и больше не мучатся

----------


## Лазарус

> Почему не дадут спокойно уйти и больше не мучатся


 стоящие слова..

----------


## Selbstmord

Вот была бы эвтаназия - сразу бы и органы появились для тех, кто болеет но хочет жизнь и видит в жизни смысл.

----------


## Лазарус

в жизни нет смысла, жизнь - это процесс гниения бога.

----------


## Selbstmord

> в жизни нет смысла, жизнь - это процесс гниения бога.


 Ты это мне? Я это и так знаю. Но все же ты не будешь отрицать, что люди со смыслом жизни существуют, хоть для нас этот смысл и никчемен.

----------


## Лазарус

поэтому он и никчемен для нас, потому что это не смысл

----------


## Unity

> в жизни нет смысла, жизнь - это процесс гниения бога.


 Удивительный ответ, далёкий Незнакомец!..
Стоит полагать, Вы в совершенстве изучили сущность Жизни, овладели пониманьем смысла мира, острым помыслом своим проникнув в тонкости/нюансы бытия божественного?..
Вряд ли это – если же иначе – что источник Вашей информации, кои факт позволили Вам прийти именно к этим выводам?..

----------


## Unity

> Ты это мне? Я это и так знаю. Но все же ты не будешь отрицать, что люди со смыслом жизни существуют, хоть для нас этот смысл и никчемен.


 Следственно, Вы нашли ему, _никчёмному_, альтернативу... Просветите нас – в чём же заключается она?..

----------


## Unity

> Мы ничего не знаем не о жизни, ни о смерти. ПИ только нам решать жить или умереть, и никому больше. НЕ родственникам, ни врачам. Почему не дадут спокойно уйти и больше не мучатся


 Выполнили ли Вы своё Предназначенье на Земле?..
Намертво зацикленное на сиюминутном дискомфорте эго жаждет только одного – «свободы», прекращенья «боли», и сомнений, страха, – но удосужилось ли прежде этого оно _постигнуть_ – кто мы? Где мы? Для чего? Коей «силою» – и настолько мудрою – были мы сотворены?
Нет же! Нашим эго – «пофиг» – безразлично это – поскорее только все мученья прекращай!..
Задумывались ли Вы?.. Может быть, боль – это просто средство – чтобы разбудить нас – чтобы «подтолкнуть» задуматься о подлинно важных во все времена вещах – Смысле Жизни – и о том, проживаем ли мы эту жизнь _правильно_ – без конфликтов с совестью внутри, безо грязи на души, безо гнева в сердце?..

----------


## Лазарус

> Удивительный ответ, далёкий Незнакомец!..
> Стоит полагать, Вы в совершенстве изучили сущность Жизни, овладели пониманьем смысла мира, острым помыслом своим проникнув в тонкости/нюансы бытия божественного?..
> Вряд ли это – если же иначе – что источник Вашей информации, кои факт позволили Вам прийти именно к этим выводам?..


 я познал все, что нужно было познать, я сам выбрал свой путь и буду до конца идти по мрачной дороге моего отца Сатаны.
я существую во мраке, и пока факел, вдохновляющий меня, горит во славу Дьявола, я буду разрушать этот зараженный мир и его паршивый гуманизм.

----------


## Unity

> я познал все, что нужно было познать, я сам выбрал свой путь и буду до конца идти по мрачной дороге моего отца Сатаны.
> я существую во мраке, и пока факел, вдохновляющий меня, горит во славу Дьявола, я буду разрушать этот зараженный мир и его паршивый гуманизм.


 Да – и меру постиженья, стоит полагать, установили себе также Вы сами... Затем – устали – и пришли к идее, что черта всеведенья _уже достигнута – и даже преодолена_ – ну и познавать _в жизни_ больше совершенно нечего... 
О, сколь же наивны Вы!..
Отец _лишь Один_ у всех нас – ну и Сатана – лишь миф – древняя проекция – архетип, символизирующий худшее и низшее в каждой сущей человеческой душе...

----------


## Лазарус

мне неочем разговаривать с тобой

----------


## Лазарус

> ну и Сатана – лишь миф – древняя проекция – архетип, символизирующий худшее и низшее в каждой сущей человеческой душе...


 и за клавишами следи

----------


## Vanilla

Причина - нет другого выхода. Совсем.

----------


## freeze

бог внутри нас, об этом говорится в библии. самое потаенное внутри нас... и это сознание . но если сознание говорит тебе что ты должен умереть, то логически.....

----------


## Unity

> бог внутри нас, об этом говорится в библии. самое потаенное внутри нас... и это сознание . но если сознание говорит тебе что ты должен умереть, то логически.....


 Сознание _ничего не «говорит» нам_, – «рассуждает» _разум_ – система, наличествующая _в нас_, так как все мы, как ни крути, всего лишь попросту _социальные животные_ – ну и «в наследство» всем досталась _коммуникативная система_, имя коей – «…Речь». Управляет речью, – именно рассудок, разум, интеллект – «расчленяя» колоссальный поток данных, с детства беспрестанно «бомбардирующих» наше _сознание_, на «фрагменты», «файлы», «элементы», «части», «компоненты», – присваивая субъективным этим _ощущениям_ «ярлычки» слов – обобщая свои опыты, «обезличивая» их – удаляя «детали», оставляя _суть_. Так мы учимся воспринимать мир _в словах_, обретая способность _общаться_, понимать услышанное, – эффективно взаимодействуя с иными частицами социума. Когда мы говорим, мы используем свой _разум_, – то же происходит и когда мы мыслим – «моделируя» _в себе_ процесс коммуникации с иными, – передавая данные, «зашифрованные» посредством _слов_, вербальных символов, - ощущая за словами _опыт_ – именно тот, что воплощён в словах. 
Разум, – всего лишь «виртуальная» машина – инструмент творчества, анализа. Разум, – не сознание – не более чем служебная функция в нас... 
Не стоит доверять своим словам... 
Не стоит...

----------


## Rum

Верю я исключительно в неизбежный конец.
Конец дружбе, любви, отношениям, удовольствию, жизни.
Повсюду концы, други  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yrok25

они повсюду длинные и короткие !

----------


## Sapradio

Верю только в то,что меня музыка не предаст)).......она останется со мной навсегда,а все остальное-вещи кратковременные,ненужные.

----------


## Rum

> Верю только в то,что меня музыка не предаст)).......она останется со мной навсегда,а все остальное-вещи кратковременные,ненужные.


 Конечно, ведь музыка не люди.

----------


## Sapradio

> Конечно, ведь музыка не люди.


 Ага,именно.В то,что люди,поймут,примут и не обманут тебя,я уже давно не верю.Осталась только музыка.

----------


## zmejka

> Самоубийство - смертный грех.


 пруф? только из Библии, не из катехизеса )
пс. всю тему не асилила, говорю честно )

----------


## Qjuby

К большому сожалению сознание бессмертно, и суицид наказуем. Если не является следствием правильного  поведения, а именно смертью от чужих рук за убеждения(мученичество). ведь религия не запрещает отказываться подчинятся тюремщикам (за что в большинстве режимных учреждений нашей родины вас забьют насмерть), вот только смелости на это надо больше чем на жизнь...

----------


## Qjuby

freeze писал:
"бог внутри нас, об этом говорится в библии. самое потаенное внутри нас... и это сознание . но если сознание говорит тебе что ты должен умереть, то логически..... "


сознание не говорит, оно сознаёт, наблюдает. речь и мысль это ниже уровнем - психика (ментальная структура)

----------


## Сайм

Я не придерживаюсь ни одной религии. 
И не считаю, что самоубийство - грех. У каждого есть свой выбор. Просто нам вбивают в голову, что нельзя так делать. Ну определённая логика в этих словах есть. Если не можешь жить, то начни менять себя, начни менять своё отношение к миру. Займись тем, что тебе нравится и развивайся в этом деле.
Но если человек ушёл, то никто не имеет права осуждать сей поступок. 
Я, допустим, считаю, что лучше умереть, чем жить, как растение или доживать жизнь. Ходить на нелюбимую работу и так далее. Ну и какой толк от такой жизни? Жить мёртвым. Тоже своего рода самоубийство. 
Нужно чувствовать, что ты частичка этого мира и получать удовольствие от каждой минуты, от каждой победы, от каждого поражения. Сегодня не получилось, значит - получится завтра.

----------


## Pechalka

> Я не придерживаюсь ни одной религии. 
> И не считаю, что самоубийство - грех. .


 да нет,так то грех и очень серьёзный! даже убийство др.человека легче оправдать,чем самоубийство..это получается убил себя в человеке.А так то да,это выбор личный каждого.

----------


## Кирилллл

> да нет,так то грех и очень серьёзный! даже убийство др.человека легче оправдать,чем самоубийство..это получается убил себя в человеке.А так то да,это выбор личный каждого.


  на самом деле всегда удивляла иерархия тяжести грехов.
мне вообще в последнее время кажется что бог это какая то злоибучая скотина с дерьмовым чувством юмора, который сидит на небесах и издевается надо мной и ухахатывается когда я пытаюсь что-то изменить в своей жизни.
)))и на самом деле даже написав это испытываю страх что бог меня накажет за вольнодумство. но это уже клиника да и несербёзно я всё это пишу. может я и заслужил всё то что со мной происходит в любом случае предпочитаю не думать об этом.

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Во что вы верите?


 ... разговор принял под конец вечера философско-метафизическое направление; толковали об убеждениях: каждый был убежден в разных разностях.
- Что до меня касается, то я убежден только в одном... - сказал доктор.
- В чем это? - спросил я, желая узнать мнение человека, который до сих пор молчал.
- В том, - отвечал он, - что рано или поздно, в одно прекрасное утро я умру.
- Я богаче вас, - сказал я, - у меня, кроме этого, есть еще убеждение - именно то, что я в один прегадкий вечер имел несчастие родиться.
Все нашли, что мы говорим вздор, а, право, из них никто ничего умнее этого не сказал.©)

----------


## Nabat

> Все нашли, что мы говорим вздор, а, право, из них никто ничего умнее этого не сказал.©)


 *Герой нашего времени.*
Одно из моих любимых произведений.

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> *Герой нашего времени.*
> Одно из моих любимых произведений.


 И моих, особенно "Княжна Мери".
Ранее уже использовал оттуда четыре цитаты, но данное произведение ещё сохраняет в этом плане большой потенциал.)

----------


## Nabat

> И моих, особенно "Княжна Мери".
> Ранее уже использовал оттуда четыре цитаты, но данное произведение ещё сохраняет в этом плане большой потенциал.)


 Ну, собственно говоря, княжна и занимает добрые три четверти всего романа)
Мне так обидно, что по-сути, у Лермонтова это единственное законченное произведение в прозе...У остальных был не меньший потенциал, особенно, как мне кажется, у произведения "Штосс"

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Мне так обидно, что по-сути, у Лермонтова это единственное законченное произведение в прозе...У остальных был не меньший потенциал, особенно, как мне кажется, у произведения "Штосс"


 Я бы ещё отметил "Княгиню Лиговскую".
В последний год жизни Лермонтов замыслил трилогию - три имеющих некоторое единство романа о трёх эпохах жизни русского общества. Действие первого должно было происходить во времена походов Суворова и пугачевского восстания, второго - в период Отечественной войны 1812 года, а в третьем он собирался описать события "из кавказской жизни, с Тифлисом при Ермолове, его диктатурой и кровавым усмирением Кавказа, персидской войной и катастрофой, среди которой погиб Грибоедов в Тегеране". Об этом Лермонтов рассказал секунданту, когда ехал с ним к месту своей последней дуэли...

----------


## Maullar

Интересный вопрос, но не много не правильный. Во что может верить суицидник? Да он не во что уже не верит, отчего уходит из жизни.

----------

